# Expired PreCat Laq.



## JR545 (Feb 24, 2015)

Can/should I continue to use precat even though it past it's use by date?
I have access to a 5 gallon container that is a year past it's use by date.
What should I look for that would preclude it's use?
The precat viscosity has thickened some but appears to be fine with no gelling. a
Can I just thin to spray as usual or does it need to be disposed of?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't use it for anything important. I've used some to finish the backs or underside of items that would never be seen but needed sealing. Once it gets past the expiration date, there's potential for long-term problems like cracking. Nobody wants that to happen.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

shoot a scrap, if it dries and it probably will its fine, been here done it numerous times,


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have used pre-cat lacquer that I'm sure was outdated. It performed the same as new.


----------

